# want hunting lease in Alabama



## HunterEllis (Mar 2, 2010)

Looking for land in Eastern Alabama maybe near Centre or farther south


----------



## RSF (Mar 16, 2010)

Are you still looking for a lease in Alabama ?


----------



## wareaglejim (Mar 16, 2010)

Hunter, check afoa.com periodically. If you are interested, I am looking for some acreage near Auburn. Lee, Macon, Russell Co. area. I have a personal farm I own near Auburn, but I'm looking for a bit more land. Maybe we could discuss. Just a thought.


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Mar 16, 2010)

I will have an opening for this season in our club just east of Cussetta, AL (north of Auburn).  Its 309acres with 4 members.  Approx $675 which will include food plots.  PM me for more info if your interested.


----------



## HunterEllis (Mar 16, 2010)

RSF said:


> Are you still looking for a lease in Alabama ?


yes im still looking


----------



## kmckinnie (May 27, 2010)

I posted some land for lease other than ga. Henry and baubor Al.


----------



## craigshipp (Jun 16, 2010)

If you are still looking check us out. www.mysteryridgehuntclub.com. The club is located in Barbour County just outside of Clayton.


----------



## GottaGetOutdoors (Feb 6, 2011)

We have one opening in a trophy deer lease in Crenshaw County near Troy, AL.


----------



## James McLelland (Jun 4, 2011)

800 ac in bullock co - diverse habitat - multiple plots and stands
Fishing lakes - lodging available on site
Privately owned 40 + yrs.


----------

